# Tangy Cherry Coleslaw



## Raine (Jul 19, 2004)

Tangy Cherry Coleslaw


Yield: 8 servings
 Dressing: 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 tsp dry mustard 
1/2 tsp celery seed 
dash salt 
1/3 cup vegetable oil 
1/4 cup lime juice 
3 tbsp honey 
 Salad: 
1 bag (16-ounce) coleslaw mixture 
1 cup shredded carrots 
1 cup dried tart cherries 
1/2 cup chopped green onions 
Procedures
1 For the dressing, combine sugar, dry mustard, celery seed and salt in a small mixing bowl; mix well.  
2 Stir in vegetable oil, lime juice and honey; mix until well blended and sugar is dissolved. 
3 For the salad, combine coleslaw mixture, carrots, dried cherries and green onions in a large mixing bowl.  
4 Pour dressing over coleslaw mixture; mix well.  
5 Refrigerate 30 minutes before serving


----------

